# VLC Plugin for Firefox



## contraswm (Nov 3, 2013)

Is it possible to install the VLC plugin on Firefox 46.0.1 (64 bit) ? Perhaps manually, somehow ?
I installed VLC 2.2.3 (64 bit) and enabled the plugin for Firefox, but it is still missing from the Firefox plugin list.
It seams that this plugin is working only on 32 bit versions.
However I need the VLC plugin for Firefox, because many streaming video sites use this plugin. Or perhaps there is an alternative.
Thank you.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

> Select the Mozilla Plugin when installing VLC Media Player. The installer will then automatically detect your browser and install the plugin.


 Uninstall VLC, restart the computer and reinstall VLC, during the install, be sure to put a check box in Mozilla FireFox pluggin. It runs on 64bit Windows as well as 32bit


----------



## contraswm (Nov 3, 2013)

No effect. I have uninstalled VLC at least 3 times, Firefox plugin is checked by default. 
If I install Firefox 32 bit and VLC 32 bit on Windows 8.1 64 the plugin appears in Firefox. But as I said not on 64 bit versions of Firefox and VLC.

Firefox 64 bit version is recent, and they say some plugins that worked in 32 bit versions may not work now. Anyhow, they intend to remove the support for most NPAPI plugins to the end of 2016. Why ???

https://blog.mozilla.org/futurereleases/2015/12/15/firefox-64-bit-for-windows-available/

Every time make things worse. I probably have to stick to Firefox 32 bit until they mess it up too.


----------

